# Kindle fire for young kids?



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So my parents want to buy my daughter (who is 2.5) a "kids" tablet---they were looking into a leap pad, but once I took a look at the prices of the apps--and plus the leap pad was only 10 dollars less then the most basic kindle fire-I tried to steer them the other way.

I do like the idea of free time on it. We also have prime so will be able to take advantage of some of the instant videos. 

What kind of case should I look for? Reviews on free time? (unlimited? as well)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't actually used FreeTime, but here's what I posted in another thread about the app/service as it appears on the Fire HDX.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Vydor.
> 
> I poked around a bit and this is what I found.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Starearedkid said:


> So my parents want to buy my daughter (who is 2.5) a "kids" tablet---they were looking into a leap pad, but once I took a look at the prices of the apps--and plus the leap pad was only 10 dollars less then the most basic kindle fire-I tried to steer them the other way.
> 
> I do like the idea of free time on it. We also have prime so will be able to take advantage of some of the instant videos.
> 
> What kind of case should I look for? Reviews on free time? (unlimited? as well)


I passed my Kindle Fire on to my 2 year old granddaughter; she is now 2 1/2 and knows how to use it better than her parents. And Free Time makes it even more kid friendly. Unlimited has A LOT of free options.

I would definitely recommend the Otterbox for the case. It makes the Fire virtually indestructible.

It will be a GREAT gift for your daughter. She'll LOVE it!


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I passed my Kindle Fire on to my 2 year old granddaughter; she is now 2 1/2 and knows how to use it better than her parents. And Free Time makes it even more kid friendly. Unlimited has A LOT of free options.
> 
> I would definitely recommend the Otterbox for the case. It makes the Fire virtually indestructible.
> 
> It will be a GREAT gift for your daughter. She'll LOVE it!


Thank you so much! I ordered the case. My parents wanted to get her something electronic--and I really didn't want her to have a gimmicky leap pad or something like that---where they apps/games/etc were expensive.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Starearedkid said:


> Thank you so much! I ordered the case. My parents wanted to get her something electronic--and I really didn't want her to have a gimmicky leap pad or something like that---where they apps/games/etc were expensive.


There are many free apps for kids and be sure and check the Fire app thread here everyday to see what is free that day only.


----------

